
Lululemon sacks employee over China T-shirt uproar - iamflimflam1
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-52380951
======
sigmaprimus
Heres a link to a similar stoy with images of the shirt for context. I think
the shirt is sort if racist but I still feel it is important to see it. This
is especially important for news media to provide the images so people get the
full story. Otherwise people will imagine the worst possible case, when that
is not nessisarily the case.

[https://www.vladtv.com/article/261998/lululemon-art-
director...](https://www.vladtv.com/article/261998/lululemon-art-director-
fired-after-sharing-racist-bat-fried-rice-shirt)

~~~
mytailorisrich
It is racist. It's on the same level as associating watermelon with African-
Americans.

It's right that the employee was fired.

~~~
sigmaprimus
>>> It's on the same level as associating watermelon with African-Americans.

Or haggis with Scottish? How about sauerkraut with Germans? Maybe apple pie
with Americans? Sushi with Japanese? It's kind of racism but not extremely
racist. Maybe it was the bat wings that made it racist? The font used on the
sleves could be considered racist I suppose. All important information that
was not provided by the reporter BTW.

Would I have fired the employee? Possibly, but I think I would have at the
very least demanded a public apology from them and had a frank discussion with
them. Considering the comments Chip Wilson made that Fat Women shouldn't wear
their yoga pants I'm not surprised this happened at lulu.

My comment was more to the point that certain media outlets provide incomplete
information in their stories to fit the narrative of their choice. I hate to
call it fake news because of the stigma attached to that turn of phrase but I
think it approaches the realm of half truths when critical information is
ommited.

Personally I think the artist thought that they were being funny, racist or
not they didn't follow the rule of:

"Tradgedy+TIME=Comedy"

~~~
mytailorisrich
Associating sushi with Japan is not a racist stereotype. Sushi is a cultural
part of Japan. Although this can obviously be used in a racist way.

Associating watermelon with African-Americans, or greed with Jews, is a racist
stereotype.

Chinese are no more fond of bats than blacks are fond of grape juice (in fact
it's worse than that as Chinese do not generally eat bats at all). This is
fake news that feeds racism.

This cartoon is idiotic and racist. Publishing it on social media added
another layer of stupidity. The guy rightly got immediately fired.

